# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Buena trucha

## jasg555

Este es un video que han sacado a mi amigo Antonio, magnífico pescador a mosca, y mejor persona. Participante en competiciones nacionales y afamado montador de moscas artificiales, para mi sana envidia.

 En el video, tiene revolcándose una trucha de buen tamaño, que en la maniobra de introducirla en la red se revuelca y se desengancha debido a que es un azuelo sin muerte y al perder la tensión, simplemente se suelta.

Lo bueno es que la trucha se queda cerca unos segundos y la cara que se le queda a mi amigo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Creo que pinchando en la foto sale el video.



Se trata de un río de León, con unas raseras de grava en estupendo estado de conservación, una maravilla.

 Ni que decir tiene que todo es pesca sin muerte.

----------


## ben-amar

La cara,: todo un poema :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
¡menudo chasco se lleva el hombre!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pobre... :Embarrassment: , era una buen truchita  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bueno, consuelo el pensar que cuando vuelva, estará de nuevo esperándole, con más peso  :Smile: 

Eso siempre nos ha pasado a todos... quién no ha tenido algún bicho enganchado y a la hora de echarle mano se ha soltado  :Embarrassment: , habría que ver nuestras caras  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Pobre..., era una buen truchita 
> Bueno, consuelo el pensar que cuando vuelva, estará de nuevo esperándole, con más pes
> 
> Eso siempre nos ha pasado a todos... quién no ha tenido algún bicho enganchado y a la hora de echarle mano se ha soltado , habría que ver nuestras caras


 La trucha, ya sabes que en la red o no, siempre le va a estar esperando, éste amigo es siempre de captura y suelta. :Smile:  :Smile: 

 Si se le soltó es porque lleva el anzuelo sin muerte, sin el arponcillo.

 La foto era lo que buscaba el hombre.

Qué carita!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

 Te has fijado en el río??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zapata0076

no me deja ver el video....

----------


## ben-amar

> no me deja ver el video....


Parece que ha sido borrada del servidor. Ahora no se puede ver

----------


## Luján

> Parece que ha sido borrada del servidor. Ahora no se puede ver


Photobucket vuelve a hacer de las suyas. No es la primera vez que pasa.

----------


## jasg555

No, photobucket no falla al menos a mí.

La he cambiado yo. Al ser un amigo personal, y poder verlo cualquiera no registrado, cuando ha caído un poco el hilo lo he cambiado de carpeta. Si sólo fueran registrados no me importa tanto. Aunque él no pone pegas.
Ahora lo devuelvo a su sitio de nuevo

----------

